# Bosco von der hagenmuhle



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

what do you think about this dog I have been looking at him
http://bosco.leistungshunde.de/


----------



## xxxxxxxxKarina Scuckyte (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't know about working abilities, but his father is the ugliest working dog to me, so disproportioned, very short backed.


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Karina Scuckyte said:


> I don't know about working abilities, but his father is the ugliest working dog to me, so disproportioned, very short backed.



du you mean the sloped back and the very angulation in the hindlegs???


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Karina Scuckyte;12 said:


> nice looking dog and a nice pedigree but this is a working dog forum who gives a frisbee if he is a ugly dog judge on health and work ethic not looks.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

There should be a penalty involved for speaking like that.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

From a pedigree stand point ... very nice ped....Tom. Olex, Querry, Orry, Fado, Nick , Lewis, Yoschy....some good producers... as well as some as some very nice females, Ruth, Bella and Ina.....

If the dog is a fraction of his ped, should make a very nice and fun dog to work....


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I remember his litter when it was born. I really wanted a sibling female of his, but it wasn't meant to be. There's only been a small handful of breedings I've taken that much interest in. Seems Bosco is really making his mark with numerous breedings, though I don't know how he's producing, or how his siblings are faring.


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

yes a good pedigree he has 

I like him very much seems like a dog with a high drive larger drive than the averige

I like the real dogs not the winner og competition dogs but a dog with exstreme prey and fight drive as well as a good defensedrive the kind of dog that often dont do very good in the bitework because of the exstreme drive thats the kind of dog for me and ofcourse a dog that can handle to be corrected


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I've "watched" this dog per Internet for about 2 years now. Unscientifically, he impressed me by his character seen on a video at 11 months.

His "Körschein" states that he is a substantially built middle sized dog with a good head, "full of life" expression, correct body dimensions and very good muscle strength. Very good pigment (passed on to his offspring as well as his compact form and dark grey coat).

The back is straight and firm - only the croup is slightly short and sloping. Obviously doesn't affect his jumping strength which is given particular mention:lol:

Strong-boned, substantially built dog at 64 cm height and 39 kgs.

Firm nerves, "natürlich" (natural?) and lively, willing.

Unpartiality ok
Shot test ok

His owner says he's not a one-off, his siblings are of the same type. His first litter is too young to give conclusve results.

See here: 

http://bosco.leistungshunde.de/


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I've "watched" this dog per Internet for about 2 years now. Unscientifically, he impressed me by his character seen on a video at 11 months.
> 
> His "Körschein" states that he is a substantially built middle sized dog with a good head, "full of life" expression, correct body dimensions and very good muscle strength. Very good pigment (passed on to his offspring as well as his compact form and dark grey coat).
> 
> ...



thats is good\\/

I dont like the sloped back and the very angulated hindlegs many of the GSD has today very sad


----------



## Dan Juros (Jul 10, 2009)

To the person who said Vito is the ugliest working dog... I think you need to get some more experience with the working line German Shepherd.... while he isn't the prettiest dog around but looks like a beauty queen compared to many. Especially considering who is father is.
I have a sister to Bosco. Like I say to everyone, its a dog I can honestly say can be left out on a post by herself in the middle of the dark in a strange place and you could go at her. She will not back down and she will bite you hard.
I am not macho and don't need to make claims like that, just gives you an idea of the heart. Overall I would rate her an above average bitch for energy, athleticism, drives, grips, tempermant, nerves. Also, very strong in body and head. Not a V dog by any means but a dog for me its a build I like.

As far as Bosco, for me he is also above average from watching video. Doesn't look like an extreme dog , however I think its a very good package for body, colour, drives, pedigree...

Is it a perfect bloodline, absolutely not, but its a strong pedigree throughout with not alot of weakness in it. JMHO


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Dan Juros said:


> To the person who said Vito is the ugliest working dog... I think you need to get some more experience with the working line German Shepherd.... while he isn't the prettiest dog around but looks like a beauty queen compared to many. Especially considering who is father is.
> I have a sister to Bosco. Like I say to everyone, its a dog I can honestly say can be left out on a post by herself in the middle of the dark in a strange place and you could go at her. She will not back down and she will bite you hard.
> I am not macho and don't need to make claims like that, just gives you an idea of the heart. Overall I would rate her an above average bitch for energy, athleticism, drives, grips, tempermant, nerves. Also, very strong in body and head. Not a V dog by any means but a dog for me its a build I like.
> 
> ...



thanks :wink:


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Dan Juros said:


> I have a sister to Bosco. Like I say to everyone, its a dog I can honestly say can be left out on a post by herself in the middle of the dark in a strange place and you could go at her. She will not back down and she will bite you hard.


Very nice bitch - I hit on the right one first!!


----------



## Gina Fortson (Nov 24, 2009)

This is a great working dog, and ped. From studying genetics you do have to look at phenotype and genetype, the dog has to be able to pass on his genetype and phenotype in his offspring which it seems that he has. This dog is a well balance dog, the length of body and height.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

You never heard of Vito Waldwinkel?

Please educate yourself on him, maybe you will change your opinion, he is what GSD should be.



Karina Scuckyte said:


> I don't know about working abilities, but his father is the ugliest working dog to me, so disproportioned, very short backed.


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

Someone "important" in the world of the GSD said Utility is Beauty


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Sarah ten Bensel said:


> Someone "important" in the world of the GSD said Utility is Beauty


Nuff said


----------

